# URGENT Male Bengal Rehome (Lincs)



## Kherrigan

Hi, a while ago I put up this thread to try and rehome my Bengal boy, though ultimately nothing came of it. Now it's getting urgent.

All information about him is in that last thread; he's spayed, neutered, etc. 2 years old, gorgeous and loving cat, just needs an area where there are not male cats running around outside.

Our landlord is getting to the point of kicking us out because of the smell of cat pee, and we're getting noise complaints from other tenants. There is also the fact that my health is being made considerably worse simply from the stress of owning this cat.

I'm in the southern part of Lincolnshire, in Stamford. Collection would be preferred but we can possibly travel within half an hours distance.

Asking £50 as a rehome fee so I can get him microchipped and get his booster vacc's done. He'll come with all his papers and pedigree stuff, etc.

Email: [email protected]
Phone: 07539222033 (my signal is awful, just to forewarn anyone)


----------



## catcoonz

I saw an advert either pets4homes or preloved where somebody is asking for a neutered Bengal, says they are an experienced home but maybe home check or get their vet details.

I would offer to help but I am looking after a Bengal from on here at the moment and dare say Bengals hate me.


----------



## Kherrigan

catcoonz said:


> I saw an advert either pets4homes or preloved where somebody is asking for a neutered Bengal, says they are an experienced home but maybe home check or get their vet details.
> 
> I would offer to help but I am looking after a Bengal from on here at the moment and dare say Bengals hate me.


Thanks, I'll go look it up!! I have a female Bengal aswell and she's perfection personified (and only 30% crazy...!)


----------



## Ang2

How are you going to find a home with no outdoor male cats in the area? They are everywhere! Is he aggressive? If so, you really need to find him an indoor home with a cat pen that he has daily access to.


----------



## carly87

Ang, we've been through all of this on the last thread... Basically, he sprays a lot.

OP, have you contacted any of the Bengal cat clubs yet as suggested on the last thread? What did they say?


----------



## Kherrigan

He does not just "spray a lot". Again, if you're going to be hostile, you can always leave. I am not rehoming my cat because I'm worried about a bit of cat piss, thanks. 

He is not aggressive at all, no, as mentioned in the last thread.


----------



## catcoonz

Did you find the advert?


----------



## Ang2

Kherrigan said:


> He does not just "spray a lot". Again, if you're going to be hostile, you can always leave. I am not rehoming my cat because I'm worried about a bit of cat piss, thanks.
> 
> He is not aggressive at all, no, as mentioned in the last thread.


I wasn't the least bit hostile! I don't remember your other thread, and it was only your suggestion that he needed to be re homed where there were no other male cats, that made me wonder if that was because he was aggressive.


----------



## carly87

Oh for goodness sake! Stop chucking your toys out of the pram when folks are trying to help you! I traced and contacted his original breeder for you and everything to try and help you! So perhaps consider that before you start in on folks who are trying to help.

Why are you rehoming him then? You say your landlord is going to chuck you out because of the smell of cat pee. That's spray and pee! you say in your last thread that one of the main reasons is because he's spraying. So what's changed?

Anyway, personal differences aside, I would, as I've done before, suggest that you contact the only people likely to be able to help you, i.e, the people experienced with this breed and their difficulties, i.e the Bengal cat clubs. Quite frankly, nobody else is going to be jumping forward to take on a cat who yowls, sprays, makes the house stink of pee etc. After all, you're rehoming him because things have come to a head. Why do you think it would be any different for anyone else!

Of course, I could again suggest things like Supreleron or Tardak to help stop him spraying, but it seems as though you've come to the end of the road, and if you won't do what you can to help him stop being antisocial, I don't really know how you can expect anyone else to step up to the mark and do it for you, especially when they don't have the vested interest of loving him already to help see them through it and get him out the other side.

Hard truths to read perhaps, but that's how a potential adopter is likely to see things logically.


----------



## lorilu

We would like to know what you have tried? 

What the breeder said when you asked to give him back to the breeder. (I thought breeders always took their cats back)

What the Bengal rescues said when you called them and asked them to take him.

What the person mentioned in this thread looking for a neutered male Bengal said when you contacted them.


----------



## catcoonz

I didn't realise Carly had gone to so much trouble to contact the original Breeder.

Why cant the Breeder help to rehome him?


----------



## carly87

The original breeder has no room. He was initially sold as a stud to another breeder who has unfortunately given up since rehoming this boy to the OP, therefore is in no position to take him back either.

The original breeder did say she'd contact the last home to see if anything could be done, but apparently it can't, hence my suggestions to start on Supreleron or Tardak so that the Bengal could stay with OP, or to start on them anyway so he could be rehomed problem free if she really has reached the end of the road (I can understand it if she has, as spraying in ex studs can be horrendous). Failing that, Bengal cat clubs/rescues would be ideal as they may have someone with a spare stud pen who could foster him, or even rehome him as a companion to their outdoor boys or girls. All sensible suggestions, but none taken up as far as I can see (would love to be corrected if I'm wrong).


----------



## Kherrigan

Ang2 said:


> I wasn't the least bit hostile! I don't remember your other thread, and it was only your suggestion that he needed to be re homed where there were no other male cats, that made me wonder if that was because he was aggressive.


I was talking to the other person, sorry!


----------



## Kherrigan

I am rehoming my cat because he is unhappy here and totally miserable, and has the potential to be happy elsewhere (without providing him with drugs and vet visits) 

I've contacted the owner/ breeder I adopted him from a few times over the last year (I have her on Facebook) and I knew she was retiring so could do nothing but suggest things for me to try (all of which I have, to no avail) 

Not being funny Carly, but you're just repeating yourself and being extremely unhelpful in the process. Sure I don't appreciate the sarcasm, either. What a lovely forum to be welcomed by such folk as you, eh!! 

Will be trying to get help for him elsewhere, from now on.


----------



## Soozi

Kherrigan it really would be helpful if you would reply to the offers of help they are asking questions to try and help but there appears to no response as to what you have done in the attempt to rehome your Bengal. It really isn't helping moving things forwards at all.


----------



## Ang2

Will be trying to get help for him elsewhere, from now on.[/QUOTE]

That's a shame, because we are all trying to help. So many people on this thread with suggestions, and I think you are taking it all the wrong way.


----------



## Kherrigan

All suggestions so far were suggested on the last thread, and everything (aside from the tardak, etc drugs) have been tried, hence why I put a link up to the last thread, for folks to read through. 

He has adverts up on Preloved and I have contacted/ in the process of contacting Cat Clubs, also looking for other breeders that may have space for him. Will be trying putting him up on Pets4Homes aswell, but like I said in the last thread I am going to be open with all of his problems to any new potential owners, as I don't want them to go through the same situation as me. 

This boy deserves a permanent new home with someone who is experienced enough/ has the resources to help him be happier!


----------



## Ang2

Well don't give up hope! There has to be someone out there looking for a beautiful Bengal, who is prepared to build a large pen/run for him.


----------



## catcoonz

Don't leave the forum, I will try and help but my experiences of Bengals has not been good.


----------



## Soozi

Ang2 said:


> Well don't give up hope! There has to be someone out there looking for a beautiful Bengal, who is prepared to build a large pen/run for him.





Kherrigan said:


> All suggestions so far were suggested on the last thread, and everything (aside from the tardak, etc drugs) have been tried, hence why I put a link up to the last thread, for folks to read through.
> 
> He has adverts up on Preloved and I have contacted/ in the process of contacting Cat Clubs, also looking for other breeders that may have space for him. Will be trying putting him up on Pets4Homes aswell, but like I said in the last thread I am going to be open with all of his problems to any new potential owners, as I don't want them to go through the same situation as me.
> 
> This boy deserves a permanent new home with someone who is experienced enough/ has the resources to help him be happier!


That one person that would be happy to take him and love him is out there it's a question of finding them. As already said don't give up.


----------



## carly87

Kherrigan, is there any reasssurances that any of us can offer re the fact that Tardak and Supreleron will alter no aspects of his behaviour other than those driven by mating hormones? I.e the spraying, potentially the yowling. I know he's been neutered, but sometimes this isn't enough, particularly for an ex stud. I do admire the fact that you're not sweeping his problems under the carpet, but do feel that you're leaving both yourself and the cat open to heartache if you don't even consider this as a viable option. What's your aversion? I've known breeders and pet owners use this, and have actually just recommended it to my vet who has an almost identical problem with an owner rehome that she's taken on. She's very against drugging cats, i.e, reluctant to prescribe valium etc just to make a cat so sleepy that it can't be aggressive, but even she was keen to try this as she knows it doesn't alter behaviour significantly, other than in the spraying department.


----------



## Kherrigan

carly87 said:


> Kherrigan, is there any reasssurances that any of us can offer re the fact that Tardak and Supreleron will alter no aspects of his behaviour other than those driven by mating hormones? I.e the spraying, potentially the yowling. I know he's been neutered, but sometimes this isn't enough, particularly for an ex stud. I do admire the fact that you're not sweeping his problems under the carpet, but do feel that you're leaving both yourself and the cat open to heartache if you don't even consider this as a viable option. What's your aversion? I've known breeders and pet owners use this, and have actually just recommended it to my vet who has an almost identical problem with an owner rehome that she's taken on. She's very against drugging cats, i.e, reluctant to prescribe valium etc just to make a cat so sleepy that it can't be aggressive, but even she was keen to try this as she knows it doesn't alter behaviour significantly, other than in the spraying department.


As I said in the last thread, all the problems he's presenting (and the fact that no other hormone altering drugs/ efforts have worked) are probably just learned behaviours, much like stereotypical behaviour. It's a compulsion, or an obsessive behaviour. Not necessarily caused by hormones.

It's just something he does and has learned to do since being neutered and being put back in a pen next to a bunch of testosterone fueled unneutered males (while he had a female in with him to look after!)

That, on top of lack of information, vets not mentioning it, the cost? The sheer stress of even getting this cat to the vet!

I will ring my vet and see what they say, but I do not hold out much hope that they will work.


----------



## carly87

What other hormone altering drugs have you used? Would be useful to know this.

Many vets won't mention it because it's normally only breeders, and good ones, who request it, so it's rarely called for. When you ring the vet, you need to mention that Supreleron can be used on boys as well, as the info they get from drug companies only mentions girls. Supreleron would be my drug of choice though, unless you're planning to move, in which case Tardak might be better. The key to TArdak seems to be the switch in environment.


----------



## Kherrigan

We have tried Feliway, Zylkene aaand Calmex, none of which have had any effect. We've never had anything else suggested to us.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Kherrigan said:


> on top of lack of information, vets not mentioning it, the cost? The cost?


Regarding the cost, I think it has already been mentioned that it is around the £75-80 mark. Respectfully, you get out what you put in in my humble opinion given the desperate sound of your post, I would recommend trying and exhausting all options especially as I think the spraying will be a deal breaker for most people. Good luck and I really hope you find a suitable home for your boy soon.


----------



## carly87

Unfortunately, the above are not hormone altering drugs. Zylkene is a confidence boost which may have exasserbated the problem if he's spraying for the wrong reasons. Feliway helps them relax, and Calmex does what it says on the tin. I'd go so far as to suggest that these probably alter behaviour much more than simple Supreleron will.

Really hoping you manage to action this.


----------



## Soozi

I have to agree with the above posts if you can eliminate/control the spraying issue, even if it means spending a bit at the Vets I don't think you will have a problem rehoming your boy. I think you mentioned that it is difficult to get your cat to the Vet but I'm sure they would do a home visit for a simple injection. It all depends how long you can hang on for waiting for someone to take the cat with this problem but it's sounds like the situation is getting desperate.


----------



## Kherrigan

Well respectfully we have already spent upwards of £500 on him trying to figure out options, vets bills, medications, different foods, new cat trees, etc.

No behavioural treatment has worked so far, hence why I said I didn't think Supreleron will work either. Not even non-medical things such as trying to get him active, giving him taller activity trees, etc.


----------



## lorilu

Kherrigan said:


> Well respectfully we have already spent upwards of £500 on him trying to figure out options, vets bills, medications, different foods, new cat trees, etc.
> 
> No behavioural treatment has worked so far, hence why I said I didn't think Supreleron will work either. Not even non-medical things such as trying to get him active, giving him taller activity trees, etc.


The Supreleron, according to what I am reading, is not the same thing as anything else you claim to have tried.

You don't know if it will work until you have tried it. Did you even read Carly's post?



carly87 said:


> *Unfortunately, the above are not hormone altering drugs. Zylkene is a confidence boost which may have exasserbated the problem if he's spraying for the wrong reasons. Feliway helps them relax, and Calmex does what it says on the tin. I'd go so far as to suggest that these probably alter behaviour much more than simple Supreleron will.
> *
> Really hoping you manage to action this.


Seriously, you just seem to put up road blocks to any help anyone has tried to offer you. What on earth kind of help do you expect here? Are you waiting for some magical fix? There is none. Anything that will help your cat is going to involve work and money.

Your negativity and defeatism is not getting you anywhere. Try thinking positive for a change. Instead of "no that won't work" to every single idea offered how about thinking "Hey, what a great idea, we haven't done that yet, I'll call the vet and do this right away!"


----------



## Pandorawarlord

thank you for your post Lorilu as I was thinking the same thing. Lots of forum members have tried to help, especially Carly87 who is 101% correct with her info and has given sound positive support through-out.
I am thinking that money seem's to be the problem here and frankly if you cant afford a pet why on earth take on 2, the next problem will be when this this sweet boy is rehomed ( god knows where) the female will miss him and develope problems


----------



## Little Zooey

We have never had a problem cat, so I'm not going to add anything further to the good advice that has already been offered. However, we have rescued many, many ferrets over the years (we currently have 11 free ranging in their own room next door) and we use Suprelorin all the time. It's better to neuter them later to avoid other health problems and we implant all our hobs and jills (boys and girls) and neuter surgically when the implant finally wears off. We have never had a problem with it and it works! A hormone fuelled hob scent marks everywhere and they also upset the balance of the room by chasing, scruffing and shaking the other ferrets. Within a week they all calm down and peace reigns once again. Implants come in different sizes, but we have one hob who was done with the small one nearly four years ago. It is supposed to last up to two years, but it just keeps on working. We have never seen any side effects, although it can sometimes "flare" for a week or two before coming into effect


----------



## Erenya

this is a genuinely heartbreaking thread  I hope this boy finds his forever home. I love bengals, but with two 6 month old kittens - one super territorial - it would be a disaster


----------



## Guest

I wonder if you have tried the Bengal Cat Forum at all?

Just type it into google. There are very experienced owners and also breeders on this site they may be able to help?


----------



## spotty cats

Kherrigan said:


> Well respectfully we have already spent upwards of £500 on him trying to figure out options, vets bills, medications, different foods, new cat trees, etc.
> 
> No behavioural treatment has worked so far, hence why I said I didn't think Supreleron will work either. Not even non-medical things such as trying to get him active, giving him taller activity trees, etc.


I imagine it's extremely stressful living with him, unfortunately a lot of Bengals do have some undesirable behaviours that are not always fixable.

And you have vets not knowing about things like Suprelorin and other implants so you're trying things that aren't effective and get further worn down wasting money.

Suprelorin _should_ improve things, but you're also going to need to clean up the house. If the house smells it's going to make it hard to stop remarking.

As I said in your other thread, I know Bengals living as farm cats as nothing else worked and they're now very happy. Even if Suprelorin is the very last thing you try, I would at least give it a go.


----------



## Kherrigan

well like i said previously, everyone on this forum seems darned lovely. 

no one seems to have read that a: this is a rehome thread, i am not looking for a fix for this cat, i am looking for someone else to help him due to my own health problems not being able to manage him (god forbid i be sick and not be able to manage especially troubled animals, right??) and b: i have tried every single damned thing people have suggested. i have said already that i will call my vet about supreleron, that hundreds of pounds has already been spent on trying to help him, cat cubs and breeders are being contacted. how awful of me that i can't do all of this within one day, particularly a weekend where places aren't open, eh? 

so like i said, i'll look for help for my poor boy elsewhere !

* re comments made on page 3!


----------



## Kherrigan

@lorilu: i am not looking for a fix, i am looking for a rehome. carly said "I'd go so far as to suggest that these probably alter behaviour much more than simple Supreleron will", suggesting the things i have tried are/would be more effective than the supreleron, and they haven't worked, so i'm not sure what you're trying to suggest here. 

@Pandorawarlord: money is not at all a problem! and i have three cats, not two  rosie will not have any problems missing arry at all, she is completely independent of him (the first thread i put up mentioned this, though i presume you didn't read that!) 

@littlezooey & bengalmum: as mentioned, vets will be contacted re: supreleron and bengal cat club has been contacted. 

@spotty cats: again, vets contacted re: supreleron. flat can be thoroughly cleaned but with two other cats it's always going to smell like cat. with so many males outdoors it will always smell like marked territory (living in a private estate, everyone seems to think their unneutered males can wander wherever, we have about 15 living in 100sqm) and again, it's mostly a behavioural thing instead of hormonal. it may just be something he does for his entire life!


----------



## lorilu

Kherrigan said:


> @lorilu: i am not looking for a fix, i am looking for a rehome. carly said "I'd go so far as to suggest that these probably alter behaviour much more than simple Supreleron will", suggesting the things i have tried are/would be more effective than the supreleron, and they haven't worked, so i'm not sure what you're trying to suggest here.


Oh I see. So you don't care if he is happy or not, as long as you get rid of him? You SAY all you want is the perfect home for him, but all you do is whinge about what's wrong with him. People have offered suggestions on ways to help _the cat_, not necessarily to make _your_ life easier, but to make _him_ happier, more adoptable. Clearly he can't stay there, even if he did stop spraying, since he is not wanted.

Cats know when they are not wanted. They feel that. And they react to it.

I interpreted Carly's meaning in that quote in a different way.. What I read was that she suggested the things you have tried (and said did not "work") are designed to help change stress behaviors, not alter hormonal imbalances, with the thought that if this is a hormonal issue, they will not be effective (as you claim they were not) but the injection just might be.

You moan about money, how much you have spent (who hasn't spent a fortune on their pets, you aren't the only one), and how much the injection will cost, then say money is not an issue. You ask for help, but say you are not trying to help the cat, you just want him gone. You are simply contradicting yourself all over the place. I hope you find this magic solution you are looking for in these other forums you keep threatening to turn to.

From my view point it seems you expect someone in this forum to simply up and take your cat from you and you are angry that no one will do this. There is certainly no reason for you to not be posting in any number of forums if you wish. There are plenty out there to choose from, though not all are UK based. Why not give a few a try? You don't have to leave this forum to post elsewhere, after all. Apparently no one here can offer you anything, judging by your ungrateful responses.


----------



## rox666

I appreciate that you are looking to re-home him, but, as you have already said, he sprays inside the house. Therefore finding a home for him is going to be difficult. That is stating the obvious. So logically you either need to find a home for him where he will live outdoors all the time (so you need to ask yourself whether that is fair on the cat), or you need to try and stop the spraying. Surely stopping the spraying has to be the best answer as this is going to greatly improve your chances of re-homing him and is better for him from a state of mind point of view.

If you don't stop the spraying and re-home him then there is every likelihood that the new owners will eventually get fed up and home him on again and then the same cycle repeats itself again and again with the poor cat getting more and more stressed each time he is passed on. And ultimately there is every chance he will be PTS because of his behaviour.

So it is only logical that people on this forum will offer advice on how to stop the spraying. They can't offer a home but will do the second best thing. I think the advice offered by Carly sounds really promising and I hope you do follow it up.


----------



## carly87

Just to be clear Kherigan, my comment was in response to your initial resistance to "drug my cat". When I said they would alter behaviour much more, what I meant was that they have a generalised effect, i.e they will make the cat much more placid and docile in character, therefore altering behaviour on a grander scale. I've said it before, but for the sake of clarity, I'll say it again. Hormonal behaviours have a very, very different drive to personality traits, thus anything you've tried so far won't be effective if the behaviour is hormone driven, as I suspect it is. That's why I still maintain that Supreleron is a good idea.

Re cleaning the flat, it doesn't matter that it smells of cat. What matters is that you thoroughly clean all the pee spots so that the trigger of urination is reduced. Normal cat smell is fine, but pee is not as it will trigger him to keep marking.

Please understand that I'm not implying that you keep him. It's clear you've reached the end of the road with him, and I can understand that. However, if you rehome him with this problem, he will either have to live out all of the time (something I recall you not wanting in the last thread), or you run the very real risk of owners rehoming him again and again for the very same reasons you are. I have known of cats PTS for this behaviour as owners couldn't cope, or they go into rescues who PTS because the rehome potential is so tiny. Please do keep that in mind when you decide whether or not to try and fix the spraying problem. Supreleron costs about £75, a small price to pay for the potential happiness of a cat I'd say.


----------



## Soozi

You guys cannot do or say anymore to try and help this beautiful Bengal. I cannot see a happy ending for arry at all. Heartbreaking.


----------



## Kherrigan

lorilu said:


> Oh I see. So you don't care if he is happy or not, as long as you get rid of him? You SAY all you want is the perfect home for him, but all you do is whinge about what's wrong with him. People have offered suggestions on ways to help _the cat_, not necessarily to make _your_ life easier, but to make _him_ happier, more adoptable. Clearly he can't stay there, even if he did stop spraying, since he is not wanted.
> 
> Cats know when they are not wanted. They feel that. And they react to it.
> 
> I interpreted Carly's meaning in that quote in a different way.. What I read was that she suggested the things you have tried (and said did not "work") are designed to help change stress behaviors, not alter hormonal imbalances, with the thought that if this is a hormonal issue, they will not be effective (as you claim they were not) but the injection just might be.
> 
> You moan about money, how much you have spent (who hasn't spent a fortune on their pets, you aren't the only one), and how much the injection will cost, then say money is not an issue. You ask for help, but say you are not trying to help the cat, you just want him gone. You are simply contradicting yourself all over the place. I hope you find this magic solution you are looking for in these other forums you keep threatening to turn to.
> 
> From my view point it seems you expect someone in this forum to simply up and take your cat from you and you are angry that no one will do this. There is certainly no reason for you to not be posting in any number of forums if you wish. There are plenty out there to choose from, though not all are UK based. Why not give a few a try? You don't have to leave this forum to post elsewhere, after all. Apparently no one here can offer you anything, judging by your ungrateful responses.


once again, you're not reading. i have taken on every single suggestion (/will be taking them on come monday morning), so you're now just calling me out maliciously for no real reason


----------



## Pandorawarlord

Soozi said:


> You guys cannot do or say anymore to try and help this beautiful Bengal. I cannot see a happy ending for arry at all. Heartbreaking.


I agree with you on this


----------



## Kherrigan

@Soozi & @Pandorawarlord; well he will be staying put with me until I can find a solution I'm happy with for him! For the 50% of the time he's not crazy he does seem plenty happy, so. It's just getting him somewhere that will be able to eradicate the other 50% of his behaviours. If the Supreleron works, he may even be staying put permanently.


----------



## carly87

This would be a lovely outcome. I'd love to hear how things work out.


----------



## Soozi

Kherrigan said:


> @Soozi & @Pandorawarlord; well he will be staying put with me until I can find a solution I'm happy with for him! For the 50% of the time he's not crazy he does seem plenty happy, so. It's just getting him somewhere that will be able to eradicate the other 50% of his behaviours. If the Supreleron works, he may even be staying put permanently.


The reports I have read about Supreleron indicate a high success rate with male cats and that spraying is reduced dramatically! so Hope it all works out!


----------



## Rebeccaxxx

Good luck kherrigan, I really hope this suprelon thing works out for you and you can either keep him or get him a nice home. I know bengals can be wonderful companions, so hopefully once he gets his spraying under control you will be able to find him a fab home where he can be spoilt and you can relax and enjoy your other pets


----------



## Kherrigan

Alright so an update on this situation: 

The vets we use have said supreleron is for dogs, and that they're unlicensed to give it to cats. The only thing they're willing to offer is a £75+ "behavioural consult". 

Do I try a different vet, or is supreleron marketed under a different name for cats, or?


----------



## chillminx

Kherrigan said:


> is supreleron marketed under a different name for cats, or?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't answer your query.
> 
> It might be a good idea to post your question in the Breeders Forum, as you are likely to get more responses there.
> 
> if you do, just explain briefly your cat is spraying indoors and you understand the contraceptive drug suprelorin may help him, but that your vet won't prescribe it as it is not licensed for use in cats.
Click to expand...


----------

